# ECLSTS Who's going?



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

It is one week from the ECLSTS.  

What MLSers are going?  

There have been mentions of "I'll be there" in many many posts, but maybe we should start a new thread so as to not derail all the other ones. 

I put this in here, so maybe folks'll look at it.

I'll start - I am going on Friday and Saturday.  I'll be easily recognizable with my new baby, Luke.  










Maybe without the Guinness.

In years past, we tried to have a 'MLS photo'  with mixed results.  I don't think a booth was rented out for MLS this year, so if you see someone wearing an MLS badge,  make sure to introduce yourself.  That's the easiest way.

Mark


----------



## dbodnar (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi, Mark - I'll be there Friday and for some of Saturday - you'll be able to find me easily as I'll be doing a seminar at 12:30 on Friday.  

I'll be giving a very basic introduction to the PICAXE microcontroller and bringing along a bunch of the gizmos that I have been working on.  

The blurb for the workshop reads:

*"Add interest and excitement to your railway with easy to make electronic circuits.  
Learn how to build & program your own microcontroller operated circuits to operate 
lights, switch motors, engines and animations.  An assortment of unique electronic
devices and controls will be presented."*

There is sure to be something for everyone.

I hope to see you there.

dave


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2008)

Mark I won't be there, but use some of that money I saved you to buy your Luke something! I understand you should receive your new toy soon, maybe today! 
cale


----------



## suleski (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll be there with the NHGRS Big Green crew.  We will be loading the truck on Tuesday and Driving down on Wednesday.

Scott


----------



## yutzk (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll be there Thursday thru the end at Booth #554. We can maybe get a group photo together at my booth if you guys want to. Im setting it up like a U so there should be some room on the inside for a pic


----------



## Chris France (Jan 3, 2008)

I'll be there....Will Luke be wearing that fancy hat?


----------



## Chillicharlie (Jan 2, 2008)

fly in thursday fly out Sunday hope to see everybody. 

Chillicharlie


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

My wife and my self will be there fri and stay over night and then sat look for somthing to do or see sat before heading home back to ohio. I figure by fri night we should have bought or spent our money by that time . Will look for you mark and say hi/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif


----------



## George Adams (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll be there from Thursday on. Mark, you'll have to bring Luke by the Aristo booth, the girls from the office will love it. 

George


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

George,

I have just gotten a bib for Luke.  It reads "Lock up your daughters".  I think it'll be a nice compliment to my "Hooters Girls think I'm Hot".   

Mark


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2008)

Mark,
i'l be there also, comin just to meet GOERGIE.................../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crazy.gif I I'L BE THE ONE WITH THE TAG ON HIS CHEST WERE IS GOERGE ./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/cry.gif
Nick... and yes Goerge i will be there 1st thing too see you so don't hide/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/wow.gifi want to say hello in PERSON.../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif
Nicky.......


----------



## Al McEvoy (Jan 3, 2008)

I'll be there both days to attend some seminars and meet folks.  

I might even look at some trains. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif

Al


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

I'll be there with the CCTGG crew. Coming down on Wednesday. 
LAO


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll be there all day Friday.  Hope to bring my uncompleted private car.

Doc


----------



## rgolding (Jan 2, 2008)

We are scheduled to set up the "Timesaver" in the Alcove around 2 or 3pm on Thursday afternoon. Look forward to seeing everyone.


----------



## axdop (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll be there on Saturday, Mark. Hey, just to be sure I recognize ya....you should be sure to wear that hat from your picture! 
-Chip


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

PLEASE tell me someone got photos of the new MTH Triplex?!?! Anyone? /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/wow.gif /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/unsure.gif


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

i saw it, but it didn't take any pics. It looked OK, but the scale is not my cup o tea, so I didn't pay it much attention. You will want to get some buffable paint and redo the Russia Iron, however. 

Mark


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm getting the all black Erie version so no worries there for me. Was the blue more of a light sky blue or was it more of a blueish/grey?


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Ray, 

It was sky blue, as I recall now. I've been studying the paint schemes of late 19th century in preparation for a repaint of a bachmann 4-4-0. It has the same sky blue colored boiler than the triplex seemed to have. From what I have learned in a very short time is that russia iron was more of a dark gray color and highly polished metal. 

From what I recall of the MTH triplex, it seemed small. I guess that's because I'm comparing it in my head with a Aristo 2-8-8-2, which would have been about the same size, had they been scaled the same. 

Also, while I didn't bother looking at it too much, they had their GG1 on display. The wheels were bright and shiny, which diminished the overall effect of the locomotive. Perhaps it was a preproduction model. 

I am glad that it works for you, but I really think MTH has missed the bulk of the large scale market. 

MArk


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Mark. 

I've heard the same that the russion iron was really more of a grey blue color and not a light blue as Bachmann has used and what MTH used on the O and what sounds like the One Gauge model. MTH used a more correct color on the HO model. 

For me it's always about the locomotive design and less about the scale While I do prefer 1:29, when given the choice of having Triplexes run on my layout or not, I choose to have 1:32 version running. And since Aristocraft has made very clear they will never make another Articulated engine again, and the other mfg choices would be guaranteed $2700+ per model IF they ever decided to make one, MTH is the only game in town. 

Anyone else possibly get pics???  


Raymond


----------



## chrisb (Jan 3, 2008)

What were the winners for the model contest? I got a ribbon for my sugar house entry. By the time i got back all the other models were gone.


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

Chris, 
The huge model of the saw dust mill won Best in Show. 

My 7/8ths scale tram (picture below) won the Scratch Built Self Propelled class and I also won Overall 1st Place in Show. You can see it run at: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e_e7hR1yEQY 

Live steamers kicked butt in the contests. Besides my entry, Bob Koenig took an overall second place ribbon in Kitbashed Locos. In the whimsical category, Mike Peterlin won first in Kitbashed Rolling Stock with Rob G taking second and Jim B (sorry, I can't remember the B) winning first in scratchbuilt rolling stock with his Irish cattle wagon made from wooden cheese boxes and typewriter parts, which by the wayalso won third place-overall show. 

If I got something wrong, I apologize. An accurate rendition of who won what can be found on the Large Scale Online site when they post it: 
http://www.largescaleonline.com/


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmmm.... show was last weekend and no show pictures? /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sad.gif


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

There's a few in the Live Steam Forum. No Erie Triplex though.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Folks; 

I only took two photos at the show, but they are attached below. Sorry it took me so long. It has been another one of those crazy, busy weeks. The produce stand and the "garden railroad on a large scale module" caught my eye. A lot of things were the same as last year. Still great, but I did not need another photo of them. 

Hope you get more from another attendee. 

Yours, 
David Meashey


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Folks; 
I only took two photos at the show, but they are attached below. Sorry it took me so long. It has been another one of those crazy, busy weeks. The produce stand and the "garden railroad on a large scale module" caught my eye. A lot of things were the same as last year. Still great, but I did not need another photo of them. 


Hope you get more from another attendee. 


Yours, 
David Meashey 


Okay, I'll try again. Thought that "Message Attachments" thing would put them in. Sorry for the double post. The thing just sat there, except the "Message Attachments" fields were empty now, so I clicked "Submit" again. I'm afraid this new system does not meet my definition of user friendly.


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Thank You Dave,is that big green? 
Richard B


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

My boxcab took first place in kitbashed self propelled. 
My station took second in the scratchbuilt structures. 
My 7/8's rail truck took second in scratchbuilt self propelled. 

-Brian


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

No, it's not Big Green, but I don't remember the group's name now. Big Green was as grand as ever, though. 


My buddy and I each had a "wish list" for spending our savings. We did not find exactly what either of us were looking for, although I am happy with what I did get. We did spend more time in the dealer area trying to find the items on each of our lists, so less time with the layouts. I have decided that I will just have to build my own Faiverly pantograph. I have an HO Faiverly that I think I can scale up. 


Anyway, I hope I'll have more time to spend with the layouts next year. 


David Meashey


----------

